# Vinotemp perfection (Thanks to cigarmony & Mtmouse)



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

I've had several threads recently questioning Vinotemp set-up, cedar smell on shelves. Well it's finally finished and working to perfection.

I ran 2 22 gauge solid core wires through the drain tube into the vino and then sealed up the drain with electrical tape. The two wires on the outside connect to an DC adjustable voltage wall plug.









It is then plugged into a Intermatic tn811c programmable timer.
Inside it connects to a 3" DC Brushless Fan. This is not the model, but you get the idea







.
The fan runs every hour @ 5v to just move air around the humi and minimize RH variances between the top and bottom of the vino.

2 Pounds of Cigarmony 65% beads in nylon sacks rest on the bottom of the Vino.

The Cedar shelves and trays are courtesy of Mtmouse. They are exceptional and Truly make this a humidor and not just some strange conversion that can hold cigars.

I am using an Oregon Scientific BAR688HGA with a second remote sensor as well.








Well....here is the final product.








I have transferred 3 desktop humidors ranging between 20 count and 100 count into the Vino now, but still maintain my Daniel Marshall Anniversary Treasure Dome. If someone wants to buy it off me I might be willing to let that go, but it's just such a pretty piece.

I may still re-arrange the shelves and trays to accommodate more boxes as I go down that path, and relocate the fan from the top to the bottom of the Vino.

This thing is running a Solid 67.5 degrees and 65% RH. The remote hygrometer sitting with the singles shows a drop in RH when the door is opened for a minute or so, but recovers quickly because of the beads and fans to circulate air. The 2nd remote sensor inside the cabinet of Tat's stays ROCK SOLID @ 65%. Never even budges.

I get a kick out of the weather report saying it is raining inside my humi sometimes. You can see the ambient room temperature was 72 with RH @ 45. I was just always too concerned with beetles, and having to re-wet my beads more often than I wanted. I just love this thing. 
I figure I'll have it for years until I upgrade to an Aristocrat.

I built a simple pine stud stand beneath the Vino to raise it to the same level as the bar next to the unit to appease the wife. Next step is to build a drawer in the stand and make it nice to look at. Right now it is simply functional.

Thanks to all that pioneered this method of storage. Now I get to start buying thing boxes to build up the collection. My B&M gave me the Camacho box but it takes of so much friggin room that I decided not to use it.

Oh, BTW. When the wife saw me open the drawers she was somewhat displeased with the number of cigars I own. Somehow having 3 small humi's it never dawned on her how many i had. I haven't counted the # of sticks yet because I plan to burn one or two of them tonight.

So what do y'all think?


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm glad somebody can get their Vinotemp working. Nice looking setup....:tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice setup! I think you need to thank Radio Shack too! :ss


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

dunng said:


> Very nice setup! I think you need to thank Radio Shack too! :ss


:tu Yeah I know. It's great to find DC adapters like that.
I used the exact model for my kegerator to make a fan to cool the tower and prevent foam. They overcharge big time for the DC fans, but wiring and quick disconnect parts are cheap.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Perry72 said:


> I'm glad somebody can get their Vinotemp working. Nice looking setup....:tu


Did you attempt and have problems setting up a vinotemp?


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

That is awesome looking. I have mine on the way now and getting ready to have mtmouse make my drawers and shelves too.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

What do I think? 

I think you done well. Now get a hairdryer and get the Vinotemp label off the door and it will look that much better.
:tu


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

rizzle said:


> What do I think?
> 
> I think you done well. Now get a hairdryer and get the Vinotemp label off the door and it will look that much better.
> :tu


That's on the agenda for this weekend.
So is cleaning out the kegerator lines for a new keg for football season.
I got distracted last night after I went to the local B&M and just hung around talking to the regular crew.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

That's a great setup, I'm like you and am all about the details. Over-all you've got a bullet-proof setup thats good looking to boot. :tu


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Your setup looks great Matt. I especially love the Tat's.:tu


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

I picked up a Vinotemp yesterday at Target for $149. I am waiting on some wood for my shelves, but could not wait so it is fired up and running with just some empty boxes and beads for now. 

I really like what you did with the fan.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Smokin Gator said:


> I picked up a Vinotemp yesterday at Target for $149. I am waiting on some wood for my shelves, but could not wait so it is fired up and running with just some empty boxes and beads for now.
> 
> I really like what you did with the fan.


Thanks. The truth is that it's probably not necessary considering it's not a Tower humidor, but I felt better at least trying it.
Besides....I like to tinker.

All I know is that the temp and humidity are virtually identical from top to bottom, inside boxes or in trays. Whether the fan helps or not I really don't know, but I'm not about to disconnect and find out. lol


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

It is beautiful!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Mark @ Cigarmony is awesome!! :tu

Nice Set-up!:ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

That turned out nice!!!:tu


----------

